# Flying oversas, laptops and liquids?



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2006)

I have two questions regarding soldiers flying overseas.

1)  With regards to the new security measures we're seeing all over the news, does this no liquid/lipbalm/toothpaste rule effect military flights as well?
If security is a concern over this question (though I doubt it should be) a M would be appriciated.

2) Laptops. Flying out to alberta we were not allowed any pouches attached to our small packs AND we had to have our laptops packed inside.  Obviously a laptop with case is going to cut down on space in your small pack. When flying overseas are soldiers still required to put their laptops inside their small pack or are we allowed to hand carry them like a breif case or whatever?  I don't really trust putting mine in my accompanied baggage

Cheers


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

normal air traffic rules apply to soldiers as well as civilians.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2006)

If you want to take to laptop, etc, it will have to go into your baggage. if you are using a barracks box, its hard cased and lockable. Just wrap your laptop up in bubble wrap or with a twoel or something. It will be okay.

I think the days of 7kg carry-ons are coming to an end.

And whats stopping a terr from placing 'something bad' into his/her baggage (or their child's baggage), and having it detonate in the hold? Nothing, thats what. At the end of the day, the cowards will develope counter-measures to any security measure we devise.


Wes


----------



## yoman (13 Aug 2006)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> 2) Laptops. Flying out to alberta we were not allowed any pouches attached to our small packs AND we had to have our laptops packed inside.  Obviously a laptop with case is going to cut down on space in your small pack. When flying overseas are soldiers still required to put their laptops inside their small pack or are we allowed to hand carry them like a breif case or whatever?  I don't really trust putting mine in my accompanied baggage



I just flew out of Orlando Int and people were allowed laptops, cell phones etc. It seems strange to me that the Canadian government is putting tougher restrictions than the American government.


----------



## navymich (13 Aug 2006)

According to Transport Canada's  Media Advisory  there is nothing about laptops not being allowed for carry on.



> Transport Canada today announced a modification to the list of prohibited items announced on August 10, 2006.
> 
> The following security measure will be in place until further notice:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2006)

When I flew on a civilian flight I seem to remember being allowed a backpack for carry on and we were allowed to hand carry a laptop too.
With the military however your laptop. while allowed as carry on,  HAS to be INSIDE your small pack which obviously reduces the spavce so that was the main question, I was just wondering if were still doing that. I think to avoid the headache I'll do like Wes suggested and just stick it in my barracks box and hop for the best.


----------



## Korus (13 Aug 2006)

I managed to fit my laptop inside a pelican case inside my small-pack on my flight out to Afghanistan last summer, the same deal with only being allowed one piece of carry on and the laptop having to be inside of that. There wasn't much space for anything else, but there was a little bit of room. In the end, I think the only thing that saved my laptop on the Herc hop into Kandahar was that pelican case, since I swear my small-pack was on the bottom of the pallette every single hop. In the way back, I said "screw it" and put my laptop in my barracks box (still inside the pelican case). This was partially motivated by the fact that it had died 2 weeks before the end of my tour, and partially because I knew I wouldn't be using it on decompression and the flight back.

I the moral of the story is that I like pelican cases.. They keep all my delicate electronics nice and safe, no matter how rough I am with them. Including banging it around in an over-stuffed carry on  while flying to Afghanistan.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2006)

It all boils down to one thing, if your going civie air and you want to get where your going, you'll do as they say. If your going military, you'll do as they say. I don't see the problem. Adapt and overcome.


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

Alot of this carry on stuff has been right in the front of my mind with my departure to St Jean coming next Sunday.

Easiest thing to do, put everything into your checked luggage and only carry what you absolutely must have access too during the flight.
I am planning on carrying on my paper work and my ID, that's it...no purse, no backpack, nothing. Too much hassle and when you get someone bringing on a backpack, and security want to check it, well, then you are taking up valuable time.

Do everyone a favor and bring as little in your carry on as possible...or not even bother with the carry on at all.


*edited for horrible spelling.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2006)

If your not sure, call the airport and ask. Anything you get here is idle speculation and could land you bent over and holding your ankles. Don't know? Ask the proper authourity................And that's not here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2006)

> Don't know? Ask the proper authourity................And that's not here.



Fair enough, RE the laptop I figured comming here and asking someone who has either just went to a-stan or got back would be in the know enough to answer heh.

Roko, so going over there with a *working* laptop (and taking into consideration the ride to KAF, would you reccomend someone squeeze it in their small pack or put it in a hard case then in the barracks box?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2006)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Fair enough, RE the laptop I figured comming here and asking someone who has either just went to a-stan or got back would be in the know enough to answer heh.



 Things change by the minute nowdays. What worked yesterday, doesn't today. Call ahead.................heh.


----------



## Armymedic (13 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> normal air traffic rules apply to soldiers as well as civilians.



Sure if they fly on civilian flights. 

But what about the Airbus to overseas?

Best to inquire thru your chain of command, so they answer that question prior to your departure. Personally, I can't see the no liquids, as one of the common items on the carry on packing list is your shaving kit when you go over on tour.


----------



## Klc (14 Aug 2006)

I have been told by people who have taken domestic flights within the last few days that there is currently no electronics restriction.

As for cases, you could get a padded hard shell case, hey are usually only 1/4-1" thicker than the laptop itself. Init, Targus and Kensington make quality covers.
For something with even more protection, as someone mentioned earlier, Pelican cases are a little on the pricey side, but they will give you a damn near indestructible shell, that is waterproof to boot. Probably the only way I would take it in soft sided luggage.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Aug 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> But what about the Airbus to overseas?


you mean the one where we go through Customs, with attendant rules, before we board?


----------



## Armymedic (14 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you mean the one where we go through Customs, with attendant rules, before we board?



Yes. But we only go thru customs when we return from tour.


----------



## Spring_bok (14 Aug 2006)

Customs and security are two different issues and shouldn't be confused.  The thing to remember is your carry on will be ratched to a pallet when you get on the hurc so if you don't need it for the flight than don't put it in your carryon.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Aug 2006)

Okay, I don't know about the rest of you, but every time I've gotten on an Airbus, the same rules and regs applied to me as when I boarded Air Scamada, WestJet, or Scare Air. No cell phones, no knives, no this, that, or the other thing.


----------



## ab9321 (14 Aug 2006)

What Spring_bok and paracowboy said.  I always thought traffic techs at some places were a bit overboard in their restricted items searches, but I guess not anymore.


----------



## navymich (15 Aug 2006)

Some more information:



> O R 142049Z AUG 06
> FM 1 CDN AIR DIV HQ WINNIPEG
> TO AIG 1707
> BT
> ...


----------



## navymich (15 Aug 2006)

And a bit more:



> R 151724Z AUG 06
> FM 1 CDN AIR DIV HQ WINNIPEG
> TO AIG 1707
> BT
> ...


----------



## amos933 (15 Aug 2006)

I believe the above post answers most of your questions. 

As for your carry on you are allowed 1 pce and a laptop case not exceeding 30Lbs combined. If you're flying by Herc there is no entitlement to carry on.

The Day Pack itself is larger than you are normally allowed for carry on. Any extras pouches will have to be removed.


Amos


----------

